# Suche Bilder von van Almsick XD



## babubabu9191 (4 Aug. 2009)

hallo, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch ein paar bildr von der schönen van almsick bekommen könnte. vllt hat jemand noch einpaar sexy bilder  danke


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2009)

Für den ersten Beitrag ist dein Posting recht gewagt. Lad doch selbst erst mal was hoch.....


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2009)

babubabu9191 schrieb:


> hallo, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch ein paar bildr von der schönen van almsick bekommen könnte. vllt hat jemand noch einpaar sexy bilder  danke



Punkt 1. Ich habs mal hierher verschoben
Punkt 2. Ein Board besteht aus geben und nehmen
Punkt 3. Man sollte sich erst einmal am Boardgeschehen beteidigen, einen netten Beitrag zu schreiben fällt nicht schwer.
Punkt 4. Ein Request erstellt man erst ab mindestens 20 Beiträge
Punkt 5. Auf gehts


----------



## schippus (4 Aug. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Ich habs mal hierher verschoben
> Punkt 2. Ein Board besteht aus geben und nehmen
> Punkt 3. Man sollte sich erst einmal am Boardgeschehen beteidigen, einen netten Beitrag zu schreiben fällt nicht schwer.
> Punkt 4. Ein Request erstellt man erst ab mindestens 20 Beiträge
> Punkt 5. Auf gehts



ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, kaum da und schon aktiv dabei. Man kann doch wohl mal sagen was man sehen will!


----------



## Crash (4 Aug. 2009)

schippus schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt, kaum da und schon aktiv dabei. Man kann doch wohl mal sagen was man sehen will!


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2009)

> Man kann doch wohl mal sagen was man sehen will!



Aber sicher darf man das, nur sollte man sich am Boardleben auch ein wenig beteiligen, bevor man hier nach Bilder anfragt und wie Crash schon sagte, über die SuFu findet man eine Menge Bilder von Franzi


----------



## babubabu9191 (5 Aug. 2009)

ja ihr habt recht, das werde ich tun!! vielen dank trotzdem


----------

